# Pregnant Tiger Barb



## nolaguy (Sep 2, 2010)

I just noticed one of my Tiger Barbs looking VERY bloated hanging out next to the heater... Do I have a pregnant Tiger Barb here? If so, how long do I have before I have eggs all over my aquarium?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Could have eggs. It does look pretty big. Only other explanation is something is wrong with it. Wouldn't be considered pregnant though, just laden with eggs.


----------

